# I found my old works... Ebru, swirl, marble painting



## DominikPierog (Jul 5, 2010)

Hi.

I think this is interesting is old arabic technique Ebru 
You can also check Swirl painting or marble painting




 > this movie is INSANE great !!!

https://plus.google.com/photos/111906254492164471907/albums/5653072996879935713?banner=pwa


----------



## AndyL (Jun 3, 2011)

That is a great film. Everything about it speaks of a bygone age, from the hand-made manufacturing process, to the simple style of documentary making, to the mere fact that Bedfordshire County Council had its own film unit!


----------



## PaulH (May 30, 2012)

*Brilliant Find*



DominikPierog said:


> Hi.
> 
> I think this is interesting is old arabic technique Ebru
> You can also check Swirl painting or marble painting
> ...


Brilliant find.
I can remember doing something similar in primary school some 50 years ago. I'd love to know when the film was made. The young apprentice is probably in his 60's now. I wonder if this is the sort of film that would just be shown in local cinemas. Seems strange nowadays that a county in England would have its own film unit.
Cheers
Paul


----------



## AndyL (Jun 3, 2011)

PaulH said:


> Brilliant find.
> I can remember doing something similar in primary school some 50 years ago. I'd love to know when the film was made. The young apprentice is probably in his 60's now. I wonder if this is the sort of film that would just be shown in local cinemas. Seems strange nowadays that a county in England would have its own film unit.
> Cheers
> Paul


It was made in 1970 according to some info I found on line. Sydney Cockerell, the owner of the company who is shown near the start of the film, died in 1987 aged 81. 
Obituary: Sydney M. Cockerell
It seems the company closed after his death.
Contents of Cockerell Bindery to be Sold


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Wow, an excellent video and display of craftsmanship! Thanks, Dominik.


----------

